# Black Chicken



## gdwood84 (Nov 12, 2019)

I am new to raising chickens but we received a black chicken from a friend of ours. I am not sure the breed but was very interested in finding out. If anyone has a clue please let me know. I will post pictures later after work.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome. Yes, a good side shot of the bird would be very helpful in making an identification. 

Chances are I'll have to pull others in to help ID the bird because unless I raised the breed I stink when it comes to IDing other breeds.


----------



## gdwood84 (Nov 12, 2019)

I will be happy to post a picture of her. She looks a lot like a Ayam Cemani by the pictures I have seen on the websites. Thank you and I am looking forward to making a lot of contacts


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you don't know the parentage there is also the possibility that she's mixed.


----------



## gdwood84 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Scroll down to the bottom of the page to the Swedish black: https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/58852/11-beautiful-black-chickens

The tail, to me, is wrong and I don't see a larger comb of the Ayam C.


----------



## gdwood84 (Nov 12, 2019)

I agree with you on the comb. I am not sure of the age and not sure if the comb grows as they age. I ran across this same article when I was researching as well. Thank you for the help in identifying our chicken.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm giving a shout to one of our less active members, see if he can tell me I'm wrong once again. I think that's the only reason he shows up anymore.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I'd guess a mixed breed. Ayams are expensive so they're usually not given away.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Her wattles are not black, she is either a mix or a full ayem but a cull,as the breed is to be ALL black, with no leakage on wattles,combs ,inside mouths. No one gives away this breed unless they are culls or mixes


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I have to agree on mixed. Maybe it's the pic but the head isn't shaped just right for either the swedish or the ayam. Makes me think mixed.


----------

